# Water Marbling



## aziajs (Jun 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried water marbling?  It's a technique where you add drops of nail polish to a small cup/dish of water, use a pin to swirl the color and create a design.  You then dip your finger in the water and the design transfers to your nail.  

*ETA:* I just did a quick YT video to show you how it's done.  

YouTube - Water Marbling


Here are a couple of other tuts:

*BEAUTY & NAIL TIPS - A FOCUS ON NAIL ART(Marble) -*

CHINA GLAZE COLOR SWIRL POLISH PLAY—INK COLLECTION

Here is my attempt.  Not bad but I am going to try to perfect it.  I got some bubbling but I think if I allow the polish to spread more and thin out I can prevent that.


----------



## CherryPopsicle (Jun 29, 2008)

That's so cool! If I ever tried it, it probably wouldn't work right.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 29, 2008)

Cool! Thank you for the links too.  I'm going to try this, i've never seen it before but it's really pretty.  I'm surprised it hasn't been picked up more.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 29, 2008)

wow that is such a neat idea! i'd really love to try this!!!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 29, 2008)

First time I heard about it, it was from Courtney Love! I tried it once, and it was pretty trippy.


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 29, 2008)

That looks awesome. I definitely have to try that. I love the multi-coloured one in the link, looks like tie dye!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 29, 2008)

Cool! I'm too klutzy to try, though.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 29, 2008)

that's kind of nifty. i enjoy!


----------



## Nox (Jun 30, 2008)

Holy Crapit that's cool!  Thanks so much for this cool idea.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 30, 2008)

that is so cool. I will try it one day lol...not on my toes though i dont want it to look like a fungus


----------



## keirii (Jun 30, 2008)

wow, i've never heard of this before but it seems pretty cool! thanks for sharing -- totally gonna try it soon.. with pictures if it works out


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 30, 2008)

i used to do this on my thumbnails lol then id paint the others a plain solid white.if ur crafty u can swirl things like a heart design too.

its really fun to do! u all have to try it


----------



## kobri (Jun 30, 2008)

How have I not heard of this before!?


----------



## hr44 (Jul 1, 2008)

I used to do that a long time ago! It was so much fun. 

Yours look great!!!!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 1, 2008)

wow thats awesome!


----------



## s0xjuicy (Jul 2, 2008)

I remember seeing this before, I'm gonna have to try this out


----------



## user79 (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't really understand - so you can only do this with press on nails? If you do it with natural nails, wouldn't it get all over the cuticle and your skin?


----------



## aziajs (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't really understand - so you can only do this with press on nails? If you do it with natural nails, wouldn't it get all over the cuticle and your skin?_

 
You can do it with press on/acrylic nails or natural nails.  If you do it with natural nails you just use acetone to clean up your cuticles and skin.  It was very easy.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 5, 2008)

that looks sooo neat!! i wanna give it a try sometime!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 5, 2008)

oops double post!!


----------



## redambition (Jul 5, 2008)

very cool


----------



## littleinkpot (Jul 5, 2008)

OMG I love my nails more than my makeup, I'm so trying this, thanks!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littleinkpot* 

 
_OMG I love my nails more than my makeup, I'm so trying this, thanks!_

 
It's funny that you would mention that.  I love makeup but lately I've been kind of bored by it and was looking for something else to get excited about.  Nails open up a whole new world of excitement.


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, it looks gorgeous. I never knew about it either but I wanna try it now!


----------



## Cute_Sabz (Jul 10, 2008)

hi.. i'm new here.. i really love your tips here and i'm also a nail art lover so i'm going to try this trick soon.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's so cool!


----------



## Nails (Jul 10, 2008)

People who try it out, POST PICS!! I'm dying to see more colours! I'm not in a position to do my nails at the moment, I'm putting off repainting my nails until I get my China Glaze TalktoText polishes in the mail!


----------



## impassioned (Jul 10, 2008)

Neat! Didn't know there was such a method. I'm going to try it next time. Thanks for the link!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Sep 3, 2008)

HELP! 
I tried to do this but for some reason the nailpolish created a clear film on top of the water. When i tried to swirl the colors they kind of "ran away" and dissapeared. :O so weird. 
maybe its the polish i'm using? 
i don't know haha i'll try again with different polishes.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL Coolness!

Something fun to try.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fondasaurusrex* 

 
_HELP! 
I tried to do this but for some reason the nailpolish created a clear film on top of the water. When i tried to swirl the colors they kind of "ran away" and dissapeared. :O so weird. 
maybe its the polish i'm using? 
i don't know haha i'll try again with different polishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm.....what polish did you use?  Was it very thin or sheer?  I have had that happen with those.  The other thing is that you have to work quickly or else you won't be able to swirl the colors.

I am going to do a quick YT video showing how to do it.  Maybe that will help.


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Hmmm.....what polish did you use?  Was it very thin or sheer?  I have had that happen with those.  The other thing is that you have to work quickly or else you won't be able to swirl the colors.

I am going to do a quick YT video showing how to do it.  Maybe that will help._

 
Please do a YT video !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tried using an Essie nailpolish and it worked . 
Then i tried using an OPI nailpolish and it didn't work


----------



## s0xjuicy (Sep 3, 2008)

I actually tried this too, and it didn't turn out too well :/


----------



## aziajs (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got done editing my video.  It's uploading on YT now.  I will post it when it's done!


----------



## SuSana (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^I want to see if it's as hard as I think it is


----------



## aziajs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_^^^I want to see if it's as hard as I think it is_

 
It's not.  Not at all.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 7, 2008)

OK....here it is FINALLY:

YouTube - Water Marbling


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 7, 2008)

oooo do you think it will work with the MAC nail polishes?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_oooo do you think it will work with the MAC nail polishes?_

 
Yes, any polish should work.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tutorial... I tried a while ago but it was a disaster!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 9, 2008)

oooo I did it =) Will post the pics tomoro!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 20, 2008)

I was wondering because of the water being added does it take longer to dry?hmm i just got some new bright colors i'm gonna have to try this.i've been doing zebra and leopard and crazy stripes and polka dots..time for marbling!!lol..


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_It's funny that you would mention that. I love makeup but lately I've been kind of bored by it and was looking for something else to get excited about. Nails open up a whole new world of excitement._

 
I agree, lately I've been all about nails!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Nov 20, 2008)

never heard of it...im off to check your vid!!wouldnt mind trying it sometime....


----------



## aziajs (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Shanti* 

 
_I was wondering because of the water being added does it take longer to dry?hmm i just got some new bright colors i'm gonna have to try this.i've been doing zebra and leopard and crazy stripes and polka dots..time for marbling!!lol.._

 
No, actually I think it dries more quickly because the layers of polish are thinner.  When you drop the polish in the water it disperses on the surface of the water and spreads out.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 20, 2008)

I've tried this in the past. It was kinda difficult for me. I want to try it again soon.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Nov 20, 2008)

Another way to do this (works best for long nails... I've got acrylic claws. haha...) is to put a THICK coat of more than one color on your nail. Not on top of each other, but striped... if that makes sense. And then taking a thin paintbrush dipped in water and swirling it through the paint. It has the same effect, but I'm thinking it might be less messy.

I've never done this personally, but the woman who does my nails did them this way once... It came out nice. I should take pics of my nails for everyone here...


----------



## blondemafia76 (Nov 23, 2008)

we used to do this when I was in highschool with Lotion.
Its great because the lotion allows it to come off the skin where it gets on your skin at. 
You just take a little shallow container and fill it with the lotion, and drop your polish on it, whatever pattern you want, then swirl with a toothpick, dip in your nail, let it dry, and wipe off the excess lotion, shouldnt be much left on, the polish usually just sticks. 

Her method is so much cleaner though!!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Nov 25, 2008)

this is awesome!!


----------



## minni4bebe (Nov 25, 2008)

I used to do it back in HS but I used a different teq. I would paint the nail or tip white. Then I would put a couple of drops of a dif. color and take a toothpick and swirl it. Come to think of it, I'm going to do it now!


----------

